# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Cili qytet e flet gjuhen Letrare?

## showgirl

Pershendetje,
kam nje pyetje: Ne cilin Qytet te Shqiperise flitet gjuha letrare? dmth, qe fjalet shqiptohen me pasterti, ashtu si i gjejme ne fjalor?

----------


## KUSi

Kur behet fjale per ne shqiptaret qe jemi kendej (ne fyrom) gjuha shqipe me paster flitet ne qytetin e Struges sipas mendimit tim.

----------


## white-knight

S mund te jete askush tjeter pervec  se Permetit.Ajo qe quhet dialekt letrar sot eshte huazuar nga Permeti.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Jam krenar qe jam Permetar.Permeti me sa di une.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

asnje qytet , por qe i perafersohet me shume eshte permeti.

----------


## showgirl

Nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere te foluren permetare. Po nese permetaret flasin shqipen letrare duke e shqiptuar edhe me nje fare theksi atehere marr kurajon per te thene qe edhe ne Vlore flitet paster/mire shqipja letrare, dmth pa deformuar fjalet.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

E keni gabim Qytetet qe flasin letrrare jan Korca dhe Berati

----------


## GeNi_25

Ka nje trekendesh nqs e quajme qe eshte: Berat-Mallakaster- Tepelen. Dhe Permeti mund te pranohet qe perfshihet por me rezerva. Kjo vjen dhe per arsye sepse nga keto ane ishin dhe perfaqesuesit me kryesor qe moren pjese ne Kongresin e Shqipes Letrare ne mes te viteve 50 apo 60 ne mos gaboj.

Sa per Korçen nuk behet fjale sepse : lepitka, pufka etj jane fjale qe nuk bejne pjese ne fjalorin e gjuhes letrare.

----------


## mia@

Fier ,Berat,Permet,e disa qytete te tjera perreth te jugut.I vetmi ndryshim eshte,intonacioni i zerit.Korcaret i shtojne ca prapashtesa fjaleve(cupke,blucke) dhe me eshte dukur gjuhe pak e rende.Nuk e di pse gjithmone me merrnin nga Korca per nga gjuha.Per Shqiperine e mesme e te veriut as qe behet fjale,nuk flasin gjuhen letrare.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> E keni gabim Qytetet qe flasin letrrare jan Korca dhe Berati


Ajo eshte NE PORTA.Me sa di une eshte TE PORTA dhe jo NE PORTA qe thone korcaret.Eshte permetarja dhe eshte bere nje kongres dhe si gjuhe baze per tu folur eshte zgjedhur gjuha PERMETARE...

----------


## Jack Watson

gjith jugu  :shkelje syri:

----------


## EdiR

Per mendimin tim, nuk ka asnje qytet qe flet gjuhen letrare paster, gje e cila ndodh me c'do gjuhe te botes. Gjuha letrare eshte gjuha e shkruar, gjuha e folur eshte e veshur me fjale, parashtesa, prapashtesa, lidheza nga me te ndryshmet qe e bejne me te embel per veshin. Pjesa e trurit qe lexon, percepton dicka ndryshe nga pjesa e trurit qe interpreton degjimin.
Kalofshi mire,
Ed

----------


## flory80

Unë pajtohem me parafolsin deri diku sepse gjuha letrare nuk flitet askund 100% por unë do të thosha se Përmeti është më afër gjuhes së sotme letrare. Padyshim ka shprehjet dhe karakteristikat e veta por është më afër gjuhës letrare se çdo krahinë tjetër e Shqipërisë

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Asnje gje nuk eshet perfekte.Permeti eshte me afer gjuhes se paster.E thash  :ngerdheshje: 
*Jam krenar qe jam permetar.*

----------


## Apollyon

Pogradeci.

----------


## flory80

> Pogradeci.


Edhe Pogradeci ka të njëjtat karakteristika si e folura Përmetare dhe padyshim që është shumë afër letrares edhe pse anon pak nga djalekti Korçar!

----------


## strange

> Kur behet fjale per ne shqiptaret qe jemi kendej (ne fyrom) gjuha shqipe me paster flitet ne qytetin e Struges sipas mendimit tim.


Kam një shok nga Struga kusi, këtu ne Austri, po ta takosh për here te pare, dhe te flasësh me te, thua ky nuk fol shqip mer.

----------


## Brari

po skraparin e harruat..?

----------


## Arben-30

*Me falni qe nuk po tregohem modest.Por gjuhen letrare e flet vetem PERMETI.*

----------


## ^SHIU^

> E keni gabim Qytetet qe flasin letrrare jan Korca dhe Berati


Korca bre, po si mo nuk e flasin korrcarret gjuhen letrare bre.

Gjuha letrare flitet ne djepin e kultures: Elbasan.

----------

